# locked dvd intro chapters :(



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Who else hates those warnings, promo's, and movie shorts that you can't seem to skip past, that take what feels like half an hour to pan through? And is there a way to avoid them?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That depends on the DVD player. On both my Sony and Pioneer players I select menu, and then play movie. On my NeuNeo player there is no option but to skip ahead chapter by chapter until the promos are done.


----------

